# Advice/info on Hymer B655 Starline



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I am currently looking at a 2005 Hymer 2.7l Auto Merc B655 Starline. Look a beauty.
Anyone any experience/knowledge/advice/comments of this or similar particularly on the engine performance, MPG and vehicle ride.
Thanks in advance.
Bob45


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bob45

We have a 05 B700, any help just say. Have you any pics. 

Who's selling it ?

The merc is a great performer MPG depends on right foot but early 20's should be a problem and with rear wheel drive, great should you wont to tow.

Roy


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi bob,
chassis great, engine ultra reliable - basically the same 5cyl engine for years with new head. will depend upon output ie mine is the 150brake and goes really well  and returns 24mpg but as roy says depends how much fun you have with the right foot. the 655 - if that is the one with the half dinette, rear longditudinal bed with toilet at the rear, we thought about it when changing from the 680 but the 740 came along- a bit soon for our liking but right layout - what can you do? :? 
simon


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Simon

Did you ever consider the S820 ?

IMHO all the s's are great bits of kit but we do like the 820 on a 6ton Chassis and while our B700 is auto which is great I am told for towing the s820 needs to manual.

Roy


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi roy,
thought about it, but it's getting long :? the 680 at 7.2 i will and have taken anywhere, single track roads inc. parking is ok at that length and as with yourself really like the s's the 740 with double dinette fitted the bill as only 300mm longer. the 820 is another metre longer again so i feel a bit long for getting about without towing. as you say you will need to tow you will get around this. i would though ask mb whether the auto will tow or not as all the auto cars tow perfectly. our last tow car with caravan was an e230 auto estate and a hobby caravan, when hitched up i was an inch off 40', you can see why i went to m/homes  
cheers
simon


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Our B700 is auto and tows without a problem, however I believe that the 820 being heavy and towing on top can be just to much for the gearbox. So I would stick with a manual.

We had an E class estate for awhile which had a sealed for life gearbox, however our local Merc chap used to brake the seal and replace the oil.
He had had quite a few gearbox failures and by replacing the oil this solved the problem, ours went onto nearly 300,000 miles before we changed the car.

On our last trip we did south west France to Calais in a long day having auto with cruise it just purred along.


----------

